# Bilingual names of forum names



## Tagarela

Hello,

I would like to suggest bilingual name for the forums, one in English and another in the respective language.
For example:* Portuguese/Português*

Thank you for the attention,

Good bye.:


----------



## Alxmrphi

Is it really necessary? It's not like anyone needs it.


----------



## jann

The Portuguese forum is for translations "to/from English and any other language."

I think I've observed that bilingual titles are reserved for the forums that are _exclusively_ bilingual.


----------



## Kelly B

I take Tagarela's suggestion to mean that the forum title should be written in the language of that forum as well as in English, like this:

Türkçe (Turkish)

Nihongo (Japanese)  [Sorry, I don't know how to type Japanese characters]

It sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## jann

Kelly B said:


> I take Tagarela's suggestion to mean that the forum title should be written in the language of that forum as well as in English, like this:


 Thank you Kelly, that makes much more sense! I had totally misunderstood!


----------



## Tagarela

Hi,

Kelly B is right, what she said was what I meant. 

And as she also pointed out, in certain cases (Russian, Japanse, Arab etc) the language should be written in its alphabet. 

Perhaps it makes more confusion - since there would be two names for the forum and one may get it wron, also the aesthetic side must be considered. 
But I think it's reasonable

For some forums it would be hard, for example, Other Slavic Languages, unless Old Slavonic is used .



Thank you for your attention again,

Good bye.:


----------



## mkellogg

I like the idea in principle, though I don't want to clutter the homepage more than it already is.  Let me see what we can do.


----------



## Tagarela

Hi,

Mkellogg, thank you for the attention. For sure, as I've mentioned, the look of the forum with this double name is something to concern about. But I hope it's not too much cluttered*.

Good bye.:

*I didn't know this word (clutter)


----------

